# Harmonic Analysis



## Hooman (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi

Does anyone know where I can find the harmonic analysis of famous pieces like Chopin's Revolutionary Etude, you know like those of Walter Piston's Harmony book where he writes the notes and indicates the harmony below the notes e.g modulations, background harmony, analysis of non-harmonic tones, musical texture and so.

Thanks


----------

